# beginner first finds



## goaliewb (Mar 24, 2019)

Had my first hunt yesterday and found the following.
One on right says Quebec Maple 1933, its not really from 1933 is it?
left one is Heinz ketchup, not rare im sure.
no idea what the one in middle is but the bottom has a D in a diamond, a square, a 5 and an I.
Any info would be appreciated, as I am just starting out.


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 24, 2019)

turns out the Heinz bottle is confusing ... i found a list of all the #'s from bottom of bottles...but #254 is not on it. 
any thoughts? maybe its not old?
thanks!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 25, 2019)

The middle one looks like a household cleaner of some type. The one on right looks like a syrup bottle, especially if it's embossed "Maple".  Everything looks 1930ish or so to me.  Welcome to a great hobby!


----------



## BottleDragon (Mar 25, 2019)

That style of maple syrup bottle was registered in 1933 (the base should say "RD 1933"), but they didn't switch to a screw top until many years later. The early ones had a crown top and thicker glass in the base. Yours probably dates from the 1950's to 1960's.

The one in the middle is probably dish detergent. Several manufacturers used that basic design. It dates to either 1955 or 1965... likely the latter due to the thinness of the glass.

Ketchup bottles can be hard to date, but I'd put in the same ballpark... 1950's or 1960's. Definitely not rare, in fact most diggers will leave them behind or recycle them.

If you found all of the bottles together, they more than likely from roughly the same period. Dating is not an exact science, sometimes the best you can do is an educated guess.


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the replies!

Most of the items seem to be around the 50s, but my coke bottle is bit older, but it was kinda buried deeper.

as for ketchup bottles, I left a few of them there as well lol! let the next fledgeling bottle collector start with that haha.


----------

